# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Ερώτηση ασυρματο δικτυο μεγαλης αποστασης ...

## dennis25440

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Επειδή σκευτομαι να κοψω την Wind γιατι σερνεται θελω να πιανω τα ασυρματα που υπαρχουν στο απεναντι χωριο αποσταση περιπου 5Km εχω βρει αυταhttp://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.535023 http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.535027 http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.535032
Μπορει καποιος να πει αν θα κανουν δουλεια ή να μου προτεινει αλλα...
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## jkoukos

1. Θα λαμβάνεις ασύρματο από γνωστό σου χρησιμοποιώντας κι αυτός αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό ή θέλεις να κάνεις λήψη κάποιο ελεύθερο ή δημόσιο hot-spot;
2. Υπάρχει ανεμπόδιστη και καλή οπτική επαφή των 2 σημείων;

----------


## dennis25440

> 1. Θα λαμβάνεις ασύρματο από γνωστό σου χρησιμοποιώντας κι αυτός αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό ή θέλεις να κάνεις λήψη κάποιο ελεύθερο ή δημόσιο hot-spot;
> 2. Υπάρχει ανεμπόδιστη και καλή οπτική επαφή των 2 σημείων;


Στο χωριο απεναντι ειναι ο ξαδερφος μου που δεν εχω και την καλύτερη οπτικη επαφη αλλα και αρκετα αλλα ελευθερα ασυρματα με καλη οπτικη επαφη (οπως ειπα περιπου στα 5Κm)
Το θεμα ειναι να αγορασω μονο εναν εξοπλισμο λογο κοστους...αν μπορεις να με βοηθήσεις να μου πεις τι ακριβώς χρειαζομαι.(αν ομως χρειαζεται και δευτερο για τον ξαδερφο αν δεν γίνετε με το ενα το δικο μου πες μου πιο θα εκανε για τη δουλεια που το θελω )ερωτηση. θα μπορω να πιανω τα υπολιπα ασυρματα της περιοχης?

----------


## jkoukos

1. Αν θέλεις να πιάσεις ένα οποιοδήποτε ασύρματο που εκπέμπει από εσωτερικό router, τότε θα σε απογοητεύσω αλλά σε αυτή την απόσταση ακόμα και με άριστη οπτική επαφή δεν θα καταφέρεις κάτι.

2. Αν υπάρχει καλή οπτική επαφή και η εκπομπή της άλλης θέσης γίνεται από ελεύθερο hot-spot με εξωτερική κεραία η οποία κοιτά προς τη θέση σου ή είναι omni (πανκατευθυντική), τότε έχεις πιθανότητες επιτυχίας.

3. Τώρα όσον αφορά το ξάδελφό σου, τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι "_δεν έχεις και την καλύτερη οπτική επαφή_";

----------


## dennis25440

> 3. Τώρα όσον αφορά το ξάδελφό σου, τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι "_δεν έχεις και την καλύτερη οπτική επαφή_";


Υπαρχουν αναμεσα καποια δεντρα  και σπιτια και δεν εχω αμεση οπτικη επαφη...

----------


## jkoukos

Έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις δεν γίνεται να έχεις σύνδεση, εκτός κι αν σηκωθεί η κεραία ψηλότερα με κάποιον ιστό ώστε να ξεπεράσεις τα εμπόδια.
Χωρίς οπτική επαφή σε αυτή την απόσταση η προσπάθεια είναι μάταιος κόπος.

----------


## sixfeetunder1977

Γεια σου φιλε,προσφατα εκανα κατι αναλογο,αγορασα απο εδω στο φορυμ ενα usb stick με chipset REALTEK  RTL8187L και μια κεραια grid 24dBi.
Εχω μεινει απολυτα ευχαριστημενος αλλα πρεπει να γνωριζεις οτι θελει και μια δοση τυχης,χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα ειναι το οτι
ενω η κεραια κοιταζει δυτικα πιανει και ακριβως αντιθετα σε μια αποσταση 10 χιλιομετρ +.
Και απο την πλευρα που κοιταζει εχει πιασει 30 χιλιομ+.
Το παραδοξο ειναι οτι στα 100 μετρα που εχει ενα δικτυο δεν το βλεπει καν.
Σε γενικες γραμμες 4-5 χιλιομ. θα πιασεις αρκετα,αρκει να ειναι σε ανοιχτο περιβαλλον

----------


## georgegir

Γεια σου φίλε, επειδή είναι η δουλειά μου να κάνω ασύρματα links, θα σου πω αρχικά ότι τα προϊόντα που προτείνεις είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ, από εμπειρία θα σου τα χαρακτήριζα από τα καλύτερα της αγοράς. Έχω δοκιμάσει όλα τα παραπάνω. Για την απόσταση που λες και με δεδομένο ότι δεν έχεις καλή οπτική επαφή όμως, ίσως έχεις προβλήματα σήματος...

Αν θέλεις να συνδεθείς με τον ξάδελφο αποκλειστικά, τότε με 2 nanobridge(προτίμησε στα 5GHz) θα είσαι οκ, αρκεί να τα σηκώσεις ψηλά, με κάποιο ιστό. Αν είναι απλά να πιάσεις όποιο...μπορέσεις, τότε θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις ένα νανοστατιον και να ψάξεις για ελεύθερα δίκτυα...

----------


## Ammotopos

Καλησπερα

Θελω να βαλω εξωτερικη κεραια για να εχω ληψη απο το ελευθερο ιντερνετ που εχει βαλει ο δημος στο χωριο, το προβλημα ειναι οτι η αποσταση που ειναι το κεντρο εκπομπης ειναι περιπου 2χιλ αλλα και το εδαφος ανωμαλο δηλ ειμαι σε χαμηλο σημειο. Δεν θελω να παρω εξωτερικη καρτα wifi θελω να χρησιμοποιησω την υπαρχουσα που εχει ενσωματωμενη το λαπτοπ με αυτο το καλωδιο θα κανω τιποτα η οχι; 


Ποια απο τις δυο κεραιες προτεινεται;
Die cast grid 2.4GHz 24dbi two parts NEW grid similar to ANDREW antenna

Interline panel 14dbi 2.4GHz antenna N(f)

----------

